# Ratten im Teich.



## Christopher (13. Juni 2015)

Ich habe ein großes Problem.
Ich habe Heute  gesehen wie eine Ratte in meinen Teich gelaufen ist,und auch unter getaucht ist.
Das die Viecher schwimmen können,ist mir bekannt.
Meine Frage ist,kann es sein das die auch in dem Teich leben können,und ob die auch Fische anfallen und fressen.
Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Danke für die Antworten.
Christoph.


----------



## Tanny (13. Juni 2015)

Hallo Christoph,

was für eine Ratte war das? 

Bisamratte, Wanderratte, Hausratte?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (13. Juni 2015)

Ratten (Bisamratte sowieso aber auch Wanderratte (Rattus norvegicus)) können sehr gut schwimmen und auch tauchen. Hausratten (Rattus ratttus) mögen Wasser nicht so besonders.
Wanderratten leben nicht *im* Teich, sondern höchstens *am* Teich. Allerdings gehen sie auch gerne im Wasser auf Beutezug. Amphibien, __ Schnecken, etc.---ob sie auch Fische bekommen?!
petra


----------



## Patrick K (13. Juni 2015)

Sorry bin leider (für die Ratte) der Meinung , eine gute Ratte ist eine tote Ratte

Gruss Patrick


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2015)

Patrick, da habe ich die gleiche Meinung !


----------



## Tanny (13. Juni 2015)

Wanderratten sind Allesfresser, die auch kleine Fische erjagen. 
Bisamratten sind reine __ Pflanzenfresser. 
Hausratten sind auch Allesfresser, erjagen aber höchstens mal ein Insekt. 
Fische eher nicht. 

Wenn es Hausratten sind und Du sie schon mehrfach gesehen hast, dann dürftest Du vermutlich bereits eine Plage haben.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (13. Juni 2015)

Patrick und Anne, 

 da gebe ich Euch absolut Recht, sofern die Ratten sich in Hausnähe ansiedeln, da sie sich 
dort super schnell vermehren und auch neben dem Schaden, den sie dort anrichten können, 
ein erhebliches Gesundheitsrisiko darstellen. 

In Feld und Flur habe ich nichts gegen Ratten - sie gehören dorthin - auch als wichtige 
Nahrungsgrundlage für viele größere Beutegreifer. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> In Feld und Flur habe ich nichts gegen Ratten - sie gehören dorthin - auch als wichtige
> Nahrungsgrundlage für viele größere Beutegreifer.


Der Satz gehört nicht mehr dahin 
Wir meinen nur die Ratten, die bei uns wohnen wollen 
In Wald und Flur sind die mir auch schnurzegal


----------



## maarkus (13. Juni 2015)

Da wir an einem Bach wohnen, gehören sie bei uns leider dazu. Aber ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine wirklichen Probleme mit Ihnen. Das einzig Nervige ist, dass sie im Winter im Kompost gelebt haben.


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2015)

Markus, 
eigentlich ist es egal, ob es eine Wanderrate, oder eine hausratte ist, so dicht am Grundstück würde ich versuchen sie 
zu eliminieren. ( auf gut deutsch : platt machen )
Denk dran, Ratten sind mit die größten Krankheitsüberträger die man sich denken kann .


----------



## Tanny (13. Juni 2015)

Wenn sie im Kompost überwintert haben, dann wird es kein Bisam sein
(es sei denn, Dein Kompost ist direkt neben dem Teich?)

Bei Haus- und Wanderratten sagt man eigentlich, da sie dämmerungs- und nachtaktiv sind (im Gegensatz zu Bisams),
dass man vermutlich schon eine gewaltige Population hat, wenn man sie tagsüber zu Gesicht bekommt.

Da wirst Du m.E: mit Fallen kaum was werden.

Ich würde dann empfehlen, Dir, besonders wenn Du sehr naturnah lebst, einen Kammerjäger zu nehmen, um
die Ratten möglichst schnell und  effizient zu bekämpfen, ohne, dass die Beutegreifer durch die vergifteten Tiere gefährdet werden.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christopher (14. Juni 2015)

Ich bedanke mich für die Antworten,nur weiß ich nicht was das für eine war,da ich mich damit nicht aus kenne.
Das heißt für mich aber das ich die bekämpfen werde.
Mal sehen was ich da machen kann.
Also auf in den Kampf.


----------



## jolantha (14. Juni 2015)

Christopher, 
wenn Du vor hast, die handelsüblichen Rattenköder zu nehmen, sei bitte ganz vorsichtig damit. 
Diese Köder wirken blutverdünnend, und die Tiere gehen langsam zugrunde. 
Lege sie so aus, daß kein anderes Tier, oder was noch schlimmer wäre, Kinder damit in Berührung
kommen können. 
Erst wenn keine Köder mehr aufgenommen werden, kannst Du davon ausgehen, daß die Ratten vernichtet sind. 
Außerdem solltest Du rings um Dein Grundstück kontrollieren, ob irgendwo verendete Ratten liegen, und diese
beseitigen. 
Nicht, daß noch Beutejäger diese Ratten fressen, und ebenfalls verenden, so wie Kirstin das schon erwähnt hat. 
Ich hatte mal einen kleinen Dackel, der mit so einem Köder in Berührung kam, er hatte nur daran geleckt, 
und lag dann eine Woche in der Tiermedizinischen . 
Gottseidank hat er es überlebt.


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Christoph, 

um festzustellen, was es für eine Ratte ist (das Wissen macht die Bekämpfung effizienter), 
kannst Du eine Schlagfalle aufstellen, um die erste erstmal zu erwischen. 
(Falle anbinden oder mit Stein beschweren, damit sie nicht verschleppt wird). 

Danach kann man dann gezielter mit Gift vorgehen. 

Die im Handel frei erhältlichen Gifte sind häufig sehr ineffizient. 
Zum einen, weil der Wirkstoffgehalt niedriger ist, als der bei den Giften professioneller Kammerjäger, 
zum anderen, weil jeder Rattenstamm bestimmte (unterschiedliche) Resistenzen entwickelt hat - je nachdem, womit er 
schon kontaktiert war. 

Allein aus diesem Grunde ist ein lokaler Kammerjäger schon sein Geld wert. 
Er weiss, was gerade in der Region wirksam ist, wechselt die Wirkstoffe rechtzeitig, 
weiss, wo er am effektivsten auslegt, ohne, dass andere Tiere gefährdet werden und so, dass 
die Ratten möglichst in ihrem Bau verenden und nicht irgendwo in der freien Feldmark, wo sie dann 
Giftköder für Greifvögel und Co sind. 

Ich hatte im Herbst einen Kammerjäger, w eil mir die Ratten ans Haus gekommen sind (wegen der langen Hochwasser) und dieses anfingen zu untergraben. 

Der Kammerjäger war 3 x da und dann war der Spuk vorbei und ich habe am ENde eine Rechnung von vielleicht 250,-- € gehabt 
(wobei es viele Ratten waren, viele Köder, großes Grundstück). 

Hätte ich das selbst in ANgriff genommen, hätte ich im Handel vermutlich schon mindestens 100,-- bis 150,-- € für die 
gleiche Ködermenge bezahlt und das Rattenproblem wäre vermutlich höchstens vorübergehend abgemildert gewesen, aber nicht behoben. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (14. Juni 2015)

Tanny, 
bei so einer Plage würde ich mir auch einen Kammerjäger holen, da stimme ich Dir voll zu . 
Bei uns wohnten damals nur zwei, direkt unter dem Hühnerstall . 
Wie haben alles aufgegraben, und fanden dann auch Beide verendet unterm Stall . 
Danach war Ruhe .


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

Bei ein oder zwei hätte ich auch keinen KJ geholt. 

Ich hatte auch eine Wanderratte, (bzw. wie sich später rausstellte 2), die nach der Kammerjägeraktion 
erst kamen. 

Ich habe es nur gemerkt, weil ich einen Vogelfuttersack da stehen hatte, der eines morgens angeknabbert war. 
Da habe ich eine Falle aufgestellt und am nächsten morgen war sie drin. 

Habe die Falle wieder aufgestellt und 2 Tage später hatte ich den/die Partner/in. 

Danach war für den Rest des Winters Ruhe (habe eine Falle stehen lassen).

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christopher (14. Juni 2015)

Kirstin.
Das ist auch mein Gedanke,eine Falle auf zustellen.
Ich denke mal das Viech ist auch durch das Futter für die Vögel 
angelockt worden.
Toi Toi,ich habe Heute noch nicht,s gesehen,werde aber weiter gegen sie kämpfen.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juni 2015)

Da bei uns einiges an Katzen rum tiegert habe ich auf unserem Hof noch nie eine lebend entdeckt. Die verziehen sich lieber zu den Bauernhöfen mit Hundehalter


----------



## pema (14. Juni 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Der Kammerjäger war 3 x da und dann war der Spuk vorbei und ich habe am ENde eine Rechnung von vielleicht 250,-- € gehabt


Da habt ihr auf dem Land aber noch sehr kulante Preise. Ich habe für den ersten Einsatz (5 Köderboxen) 240,00€ bezahlt. Als ich dann 5 Wochen später noch mal anrief, da es doch noch Ratten gab, wollte er wieder den gleichen Preis...dabei standen die Köderboxen immer noch im Garten und er hätte nur neue Köder reintun müssen.
Der Kammerjäger hat mir dann geraten, doch im Handel erhältliches Gift selber zu kaufen..."ist doch das gleiche".
Habe ich dann auch gemacht. Mit einigem Erfolg.
@ Christopher
Schau dich mal im Garten und in den Beeten genau um. Wenn die Kerle bei dir im Garten leben, wirst du die Eingänge ihrer Wohnungen finden. Schöne - durch den häufigen Gebrauch abgewetzte - runde Eingänge mit ungef. 5cm Durchmesser. Manchmal auch ein paar Zentimeter mehr. Ob sie wirklich in Gebrauch sind, kannst du mit Hilfe eines kleinen Zweiges oder Blattes testen, welches du in den Eingang drapierst. Ist das Testobjekt am nächsten Morgen weg...dann weißt du Bescheid - es gibt regen Verkehr.
Petra

p.s. Da es kaum noch Hausratten (rattus rattus) gibt, werden es wohl Wanderratten (rattus norvegicus) sein...die häufigsten Ratten und die besten Überlebenskünstler. Die überleben noch die ganze Menschheit.


----------



## maarkus (14. Juni 2015)

Bei uns ist das nicht so leicht. Wir wohnen im PfälzerWald, also genau am Waldrand und an einem Bach. Die Ratten flitzen nicht im Garten herum, aber entlang des Baches sieht man immer mal eine schwimmen und in ihre Höhlen flüchten. Ich nehme mal an, dass man die Population hier nicht ausrotten kann.


----------



## Tanny (14. Juni 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Da bei uns einiges an Katzen rum tiegert habe ich auf unserem Hof noch nie eine lebend entdeckt. Die verziehen sich lieber zu den Bauernhöfen mit Hundehalter



...ich haben beides. Aber die 5 auch Ratten jagenden Katzen und der eine auch Ratten jagende Hund waren 
dem Ansturm letzten Herbst nicht gewachsen 



pema schrieb:


> Da habt ihr auf dem Land aber noch sehr kulante Preise



...ich glaube, das ist eine Frage von Angebotseinholung plus individueller Verhandlung. 

Ich weiss, dass man hier bei einem anderen, namhaften Unternehmen ein Vielfaches zahlt. 

Es gibt ja mittlerweile zugelassene Kammerjäger wie Sand am Meer. 
Ich habe 3 verschiedene hier herkommen lassen, sie die geschichte anschauen lassen und mir dann 
ein Festpreisangebot erstellen lassen. 

Dann noch etwas nachverhandelt und ......Bingo.....



maarkus schrieb:


> . Ich nehme mal an, dass man die Population hier nicht ausrotten kann.



Ich glaube, das ist auch gar nicht nötig, solange man seine "Sperrzone" ums Haus verteidigt. 
Wenn am Haus keine besondere Nahrung zu finden ist, ist es dort für Wanderratten nur interessant, 
wenn es im Umfeld noch unwirtlicher wird (z.B. Hochwasser......)

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Harry (15. Juni 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Wenn am Haus keine besondere Nahrung zu finden ist,.......


Das ist für mich das einzig entscheidende, Ratten kommen nur wenn es was zu Essen gibt. 
Bevor man nun alles an Nager und Beutegreifer in der Umgebung vergiftet sollte man sich darüber mal Gedanken machen und die Futterquelle (n) beseitigen. 
Wenn man natürlich Nutztiere in Ställe oder Gehege hält ist das nicht machbar. 
Gruß Harry


----------



## herdsch (15. Juni 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Christopher,
> wenn Du vor hast, die handelsüblichen Rattenköder zu nehmen, sei bitte ganz vorsichtig damit.
> Diese Köder wirken blutverdünnend, und die Tiere gehen langsam zugrunde.
> Lege sie so aus, daß kein anderes Tier, oder was noch schlimmer wäre, Kinder damit in Berührung
> ...



Hallo, da wir in unserem Betrieb gerade auf Rattenjagd sind und ich mich stundelange mit dem Thema und mit der Firma unterhalten habe was das Thema Ratten angeht, möchte ich noch kurz was dazu sagen.

1) Ich würde die Ratte auch vertreiben, ganz klar!
2) Nur das wird nicht einfach, die Köder welche blutverdünnend wirken, darfst Du gar nicht einfach mal im Garten aussetzen da gibt es gesetzliche Bestimmungen wie weit eine solche Köderfalle vom Haus weg sein darf usw. 
3) Eine Schnappfalle ist wenn dann schon die richtige Wahl, aber man beachte wenn da eine Ratte drin stirbt läuft dann nicht so schnell die nächste rein. Und die Brut erwischt man damit halt nicht. Dafür wurden ja diese "Mitnehm-Köder" entwickelt. 
4) Diese Köder sind in der Form weder für einen Menschen noch für z.b. einen Hund schädlich da musste man das Zeug schon Kiloweise essen. So unser Dienstleister.

Soweit mal mein Kenntnissstand von der Materie :.-)


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juni 2015)

Harry schrieb:


> und die Futterquelle (n) beseitigen.



Hallo
Ich lagere im ehemaligen Stall nichts essbares und trotzdem suchten nach einer Gift Aktion der Kanalarbeiter ca. 5-8 Ratten darin zuflucht .
Nach ein, zwei Wochen war alles mögliche mit Rattenkot beschmutzt, es Stank und überall war was angeknabbert.
Ich habe es mit den alten Luftgewehr versucht ,zwei erlegt aber dann waren die schon verschwunden wenn ich nur die Haustürklinke in die Hand nahm (mit Kamera beobachtet)
Ich wollte zwar nicht ,wegen Hund und anderem Getier , aber es half nur GIFT in die Falle gingen sie nicht,  nach einer weiteren Woche war der Spuk beendet und eine Reinigungs und entsorgungsaktion angesagt

Gruss Patrick der keine Ratten mag


----------



## herdsch (15. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich lagere im ehemaligen Stall nichts essbares und trotzdem suchten nach einer Gift Aktion der Kanalarbeiter ca. 5-8 Ratten darin zuflucht .
> Nach ein, zwei Wochen war alles mögliche mit Rattenkot beschmutzt, es Stank und überall war was angeknabbert.
> Ich habe es mit den alten Luftgewehr versucht ,zwei erlegt aber dann waren die schon verschwunden wenn ich nur die Haustürklinke in die Hand nahm (mit Kamera beobachtet)
> ...



Haha Du Killer


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juni 2015)

herdsch schrieb:


> Haha Du Killer




Patrick K: was meinst du für was das "K" steht  

Gruss Patrick K


----------



## herdsch (15. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Patrick K: was meinst du für was das "K" steht
> 
> Gruss Patrick K


----------



## Doc (15. Juni 2015)

Bürgerbüro / Stadtverwaltung anrufen -> Städt. Kammerjäger antanzen lassen.


----------



## Tanny (15. Juni 2015)

Doc schrieb:


> Bürgerbüro / Stadtverwaltung anrufen -> Städt. Kammerjäger antanzen lassen.



Gibts nicht mehr - jedenfalls nicht bei uns. 
Jeder ist bei uns seit einigen jahren verpflichtet, selbst Ratten zu bekämpfen....
...leere Kassen eben in der Stadt, wenn die Politiker immer so viele sinnlose Bauwerke fehlplanen müssen, weil sich jeder sein eigenes Denkmal setzen muss  ......

LG
Kirstin


----------



## pema (15. Juni 2015)

herdsch schrieb:


> "Mitnehm-Köder"


Was sind das denn für Köder?
Die Rattengiftköder, die ich im Baumarkt kaufen kann, haben die gleichen Wirkstoffe (Coumatetralyl) wie die vom Kammerjäger eingesetzten. Auch sie sollen innerhalb von 5-10 Tagen zu einem Tod durch innere Blutungen führen. (Mag sein, dass die Dosierung niedriger ist )  Allerdings gibt es schon diverse Rattenstämme, die gegen die handelsüblichen Gifte immun sind. Und so habe ich eine gesamte Packung letztes Jahr verfüttert, ohne auch nur eine tote Ratte zu entdecken. Ich war schon der Meinung: die ernähren sich super davon.
Dann habe ich ein anderes Mittel eines anderen Herstellers probiert - und hatte Erfolg (soweit man das so nennen kann).

Die Hauptsache ist - wie hier schon beschrieben - dass du die möglichen Futterstellen minimierst. Vogelfutter, welches am Boden rumliegt oder für die 'Superkletterer' Ratten erreichbar ist. Das selbe gilt allerdings auch für Fischfutter, das eine Zeit lang im Teich rumschwimmt.

Ich füttere 'meine' Gartenvögel jetzt (im Sommer) nur noch an einer Stelle (im Winter sind es drei). Ein alter Gartentisch, der von unten für Kletterer nicht erreichbar ist. Es gibt keine Meisenknödel mehr (Fett finden nicht nur Vögel super - ich habe eine Ratte am Meisenknödel hängend ertappt...keine Ahnung, wie die da dran gekommen ist, der Knödel hing an einen 40cm Draht von einem Ast herab...aber ich gehe mal davon aus: die Familie hat von unten Räuberleiter gemacht) und es gibt nur noch Futter, welches die Vögel wirklich sofort fressen können. Also z.B. geschälte Sonnenblumenkerne ( ich habe zu oft beobachtet, wie meine Spatzenhorde die ungeschälten Kerne fallen gelassen hat und sich nicht  mehr die Mühe machte, die Kerne zu suchen (gibt ja noch genug bei Muttern---die blieben dann eben in der Hecke auf dem Boden liegen- für die Ratten). Die geschälten Kerne sind oft ziemlich geschreddert, so dass auch kleinere Vögel sie sofort fressen können. Ansonsten gibt es nur noch ein paar Haferflocken und Mehlwürmer. Die sind zwar ziemlich teuer...aber dafür taucht ein Vogel auch in die Vegetation ab, um den Leckerbissen bloß nicht zu verlieren...wenn er ihn verloren hat - also keinerlei Rückstände für die Ratzen.

Das ist mein Versuch, die unterschiedlichen Interessen in Einklang zu bringen - aber wenn es nichts bringt und du öfters mal eine Ratten am hellichten Tag bei dir rumlaufen siehst - Kammerjäger.
petra


----------



## bekamax (15. Juni 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Gibts nicht mehr - jedenfalls nicht bei uns.
> Jeder ist bei uns seit einigen jahren verpflichtet, selbst Ratten zu bekämpfen....
> ...leere Kassen eben in der Stadt, wenn die Politiker immer so viele sinnlose Bauwerke fehlplanen müssen, weil sich jeder sein eigenes Denkmal setzen muss  ......



 Ist unser Ex-, Ex Bürgermeister jetzt bei euch in Amt und Würden???????????


----------



## Tanny (4. Mai 2016)

Ich habe dieses Thema mal wieder hochgeholt, denn ich habe eine offensichtlich
wirkungsvolle Entdeckung gemacht, die vielleicht auch bei Rattenproblemen am Teich
eine giftfreie Lösung bieten könnte:

Also, ich habe ja wie jedes Jahr Ratten gehabt, die vor dem Wasser des Winters auf den Wiesen
auf die Warft gewandert sind und der Ansicht waren, sie müssten sich mal wieder unter die Gebäude wühlen 

Wie jedes Jahr habe ich angefangen, jeden Morgen meine Runde ums Haus zu drehen und sorgsam
jedes neue Loch mt Split aufzufüllen......und die Ratten haben dann den Split ein bis zwei Wochen später
wieder raus gewühlt ....irgendwie wie Schilda....

Anfang diesen Jahres hatte man mir wegen einer anderen Sache im Baustoff-Fachhandel
"Mädchen Beton"  verkauft (    nein, nein, nicht in rosa......)

Ein Fertiggemisch, wo ich nur den Grund anfeuchten muss, 5 cm Betonpulver drauf, mit Wasserspritze befeuchten, bis
es gut durch ist, wieder 5 cm Beton, Wasser usw.

Bindet je nach Wetter in 10 - 15 Minuten ab 

Seeehr praktisch! .....da dachte ich mir so: das ist doch ideal für die Rattenlöcher:

Wasser mit Rückenspritze rein, Betonpulver rein, Wasser, Betonpulver usw....bis das Loch voll ist.

Und was soll ich sagen? Die Löcher sind immer noch zu!

Anfangs haben die Tierchen ein paar cm weiter einen neuen Ausgang gegraben, aber die habe ich
auch "betoniert".....und nach ca 4 Wochen sind meine "Freunde" alle ausgewandert 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> aber die habe ich
> auch "betoniert".....und nach ca 4 Wochen sind meine "Freunde" alle ausgewandert


Nur das umgraben macht keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## Tanny (4. Mai 2016)

...aber bitte, wer gräbt denn direkt an der Hauswand oder direkt am Teichrand um?


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Mai 2016)

@Tanny 

Von dir hätte ich das nicht erwartet,was würdest du sagen, wenn dir jeden Morgen einer mit Mädchenbeton die Haustüre verbauen würde!


----------



## Tanny (4. Mai 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Von dir hätte ich das nicht erwartet,



so kann man sich täuschen .......



trampelkraut schrieb:


> was würdest du sagen, wenn dir jeden Morgen einer mit Mädchenbeton die Haustüre verbauen würde!



...ich baue meine Hütte samt Ausgang aber auch nicht in fremden Revieren unter die Behausung des Revierinhabers


----------



## troll20 (5. Mai 2016)

Ich glaub die Familie Rats, Hase und Maulwurf, __ Regenwurm und co. Waren eher da leider wurde dann vom Menschen da ein Haus auf das ihre gestellt.  
Früher gab es dann auch noch so findige Leute, die haben in den Beton Glasscherben gedrückt weil sie dachten die Ratenzahlung kommen nicht durch, Irrtum sprach der Hase und stieg vom Igel. Und die Ratenzahlung nagen sich wenn sie wollen durch alles durch. Meist haben sie aber schon wieder einen weiteren Ausgang, nur hast du ihn noch nicht entdeckt


----------



## tosa (5. Mai 2016)

Ratenzahlung nicht durchkommt?

Russisch Inkasso kommt überall durch


----------



## troll20 (5. Mai 2016)

Danke an Android,  Torsten. 
Sind natürlich die Rattenzähne gemeint.


----------



## gerd5000 (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo, wenn die Ratte nicht geschwommen, sondern getaucht ist, handelt es sich mit Sicherheit um eine Wasserratte. Diese frisst sich etwa 50 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche durch die Folie, gräbt sich dann im Erdreich wieder aufwärts über die Wasserlinie und baut dort ihr Nest. Achte bitte darauf, ob der Wasserstand absackt. Hatte das vor ein paar Jahren in der Nachbarschaft.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Mai 2016)

gerd5000 schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn die Ratte nicht geschwommen, sondern getaucht ist, handelt es sich mit Sicherheit um eine Wasserratte. Diese frisst sich etwa 50 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche durch die Folie, gräbt sich dann im Erdreich wieder aufwärts über die Wasserlinie und baut dort ihr Nest. Achte bitte darauf, ob der Wasserstand absackt. Hatte das vor ein paar Jahren in der Nachbarschaft.


Bei Tanny wühlt sich bestimmt keine Ratte durch die Siloplatte.


----------



## Tanny (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo Gerd,

welche Ratte meinst Du?

LG
Kirstin

Totto war schneller


----------



## pema (8. Mai 2016)

gerd5000 schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn die Ratte nicht geschwommen, sondern getaucht ist, handelt es sich mit Sicherheit um eine Wasserratte


Wanderratten...und von denen wird hier die Rede sein...können sehr gut tauchen und schwimmen. Sie gehen sogar im Teich auf Beutefang.
Das Verschließen der Rattenbaueingänge scheint zwar erst eine Superidee (ich habe das immer mit dicken Pflastersteinen gemacht) - aber so doof sind die nicht. Jeder Bau hat verschiedene Ein- und Ausgänge und verschlossene Ausgänge werden innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen (wenn sie wichtig sind) in nächster Nähe neu gegraben. Ansonsten: der Nebeneingang - den du vielleicht noch gar nicht entdeckt hast - tut es auch. Die Kerle sind halt sehr clever...darum werden sie uns auch überleben.
pema


----------



## Tanny (8. Mai 2016)

@pema und Gerd5000, 

ich glaube, hier missversteht Ihr was 

Es ging mir mit meinem Beitrag nicht darum eines generellen Rattenproblems Herr zu werden. 

Es ging darum, dass ich gerade entdeckt habe, wie ich es schaffe, dass die Ratten wieder etwas vom Haus 
abrücken. 

Mit anderen Worten, sie dürfen hier gerne leben - sie sollen nur nicht *unter *mein Haus gehen, da mir die Wänd dann 
einsacken und reissen. 

Ich habe es ihnen mit der Betonaktion lediglich "ungemütlich" gemacht, indem ich ihnen ihre direkt am Haus liegenden 
Eingänge morgens immer zu geschüttet habe. 

Anfangs haben sie dann ein paar cm weiter an der Hauswand den nächsten Ausgang gegraben - und ich habe ihn wieder 
zubetoniert 

Ratten sind ja auch nicht doof - irgendwann war ihnen das zu anstrengend und sie sind ein paar Meter weiter gewandert - jetzt 
wohnen sie in den Grabenkanten in den Knicks, am Misthaufen und im hinteren Garten - und das stört mich auch nicht. 


LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2016)

Hi Tanny, 
und der erfreuliche Nebeneffekt: Mit jedem verfüllten Gang stärkst Du das Fundament deines Hauses


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Mai 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Hi Tanny,
> und der erfreuliche Nebeneffekt: Mit jedem verfüllten Gang stärkst Du das Fundament deines Hauses



Ich weiss nicht, bei Mädchenbeton


----------



## Tanny (8. Mai 2016)

....besser auf Mädchenbeton als auf Sand gebaut 

Glücklicherweise gibt es in meinem Haus nicht eine einzige tragende Wand. 

Wenn mal eine umkippen sollte, kann ich sie einfach wieder hochmauern 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2016)

Und wer trägt die Decke bzw das Dach?


----------



## DbSam (9. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise gibt es in meinem Haus nicht eine einzige tragende Wand.


Mit dieser Idee ...
Ich würde jetzt irgendwo am Strand in der Sonne liegen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Küstensegler (9. Mai 2016)

Kirstin schrieb


Tanny schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise gibt es *in *meinem Haus nicht eine einzige tragende Wand.



*Am *Haus gib es sicherlich tragende (Aussen)Wände. Ihr alter, schöner  Bauernhof hat sicherlich tragende Balken von Aussenwand zu Aussenwand. Da
ist man *im *Haus frei in der Wandgestaltung.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und wer trägt die Decke bzw das Dach?



 die:

 



Küstensegler schrieb:


> *Am *Haus gib es sicherlich tragende (Aussen)Wände



 ...sonst wäre DAS eine Katastrophe:

 



Das Haus - bzw. das Dach steht seit 16 hundert und....
...ist also rund 400 Jahre alt - zumindest das tragende Gebälk - das Reetdach drauf
gibt es schon seit rd. 30 Jahren nicht mehr (laut Vorbesitzer).

Unter dem Dach lebten Mensch und Tier gemeinsam.

In irgendeiner Generation wurden dann mal die ersten Trennwände unter das Dach gebaut, um
Mensch und Tier zu trennen......

Mit den Jahren und Generationen wurden dann immer weitere Wände errichtet.

Man kann wohl (wenn man was davon versteht - ich nicht....) an den Wänden, den Ziegeln, den
Verzierungen und den teilweise unter den Tapeten noch vorhandenen Resten von Wandmalereien
erkennen, in welchen Zeitraum welche Wände fallen.

Da das Gebäude auf einer Warft praktisch am Rand des Moores am Übergang zur Marsch steht, ist der
Boden ständig in Bewegung.

Wenn ein großer LKW oder so zu schnell auf die Warft fährt, vibriert sie (und die Wände mit) und wenn es länger
trocken ist, reissen die Wände auch ein, weil der Boden "absinkt).

Alle paar Jahre werden dann gerissene Fugen mal mit Mörtel ausgefüllt und wenn eine Wand
zu weit reisst, muss man sie eben neu hochmauern - das soll aber angeblich nur alle zig Jahre
mal an einzelnen Stellen vorkommen.

Die meisten Wände stehen schon ein-zweihundert Jahre 

Ach ja, und mein Wohzimmer ist ganz besonders 

Da habe ich, als ich hier einzog die 60er Jahe Teppiche hochgenommen und einen
wunderschönen Dielenfußboden freigelegt.

Die Fugen sind nicht verfüllt (außer mit dem, was sich über die Jahrhunderte da rein
gesetzt hat.)

Unter den Dielen ist einen halben Meter nichts und dann kommt der blanke Warftboden.


Hat zwei gravierende Vorteile:
Immer frische Luft 
und, da der Boden schief ist, sammelt sich Staub in einer Ecke und ist da leicht aufzusaugen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## DbSam (9. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Die Fugen sind nicht verfüllt (außer mit dem, was sich über die Jahrhunderte da rein
> gesetzt hat.
> 
> Unter den Dielen ist einen halben Meter nichts und dan kommt der blanke Warftboden.


Dann kannste beim Frühstück herum krümeln, die fallen durch die Fugen nach unten ... 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (9. Mai 2016)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> *Am *Haus gib es sicherlich tragende (Aussen)Wände. Ihr alter, schöner Bauernhof hat sicherlich tragende Balken von Aussenwand zu Aussenwand. Da
> ist man *im *Haus frei in der Wandgestaltung.


Hallo Carlo,
[Spaß]Ich poste beim nächsten Mal noch drei Zwinkersmileys dazu und rahme meinen Beitrag in Spaß-Tags ein.   [/Spaß]


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Dann kannste beim Frühstück herum krümeln, die fallen durch die Fugen nach unten ...



 jetzt weiss ich endlich, warum es die Ratten immer unter das Haus zieht......


----------



## tosa (9. Mai 2016)

Tany, 

Hast du eine Fußbodenheizung? Oder eine fussbodenbelüftung? Und im Winter immer die tragen.... Sonst  und immer schön trinken

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2016)

Torsten, das ist ja 100% "Plastik"  - so etwas trage ich bestimmt nicht, sonst werde ich wirklich 

Ne, ne - Fussbodenbelüftung für frische Luft und Schurwollsocken für warme Füsse und schon
heisst es:


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Schurwollsocken


Yes, und zwar die handgestrickten!


----------

